# Jemand noch das Radon ZR Team 2013 in 18" über?



## polypoly (12. Mai 2013)

Ist ja leider seit längerem ausverkauft.


----------



## ArtVandelay (12. Mai 2013)

Würde mich auch interessieren, ob es die noch irgendwo gibt, oder ob nochmal welche kommen.

Wäre eigentlich das ZR Race 29er 5.0 eine Alternative dazu?
Gleicher Preis und beim Einsatzbereich ist auf bike-discount.de auch 'Tour' markiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polypoly (12. Mai 2013)

Laut Radon ist das Team ausverkauft und kommt auch nicht mehr. Neu muss man dann wohl auf das 2014er Modell warten. 

Ich denke das Race hat eine wesentlich gestrecktere Haltung. Auf dem Team ist die Sitzposition wohl eher relativ aufrecht.


----------



## polypoly (17. Mai 2013)

Im Radon Shop gibt es grad wieder das Team in 20"

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a78438/zr-team-7-0.html


----------



## filiale (17. Mai 2013)

Da steht ausverkauft...so schnell kann es gehen.


----------



## polypoly (17. Mai 2013)

mir war es eh zu groß. aber vielleicht finden sie beim aufräumen noch ein 18er


----------



## ArtVandelay (17. Mai 2013)

Glaub ich hab das letzte bekommen. 
Glück gehabt


----------



## filiale (17. Mai 2013)

Hast Du das 20" vorhin bestellt ?


----------



## polypoly (17. Mai 2013)

Und wieder da! 16:43


----------



## Pugi (17. Mai 2013)

Mist,
ich brauche 18"
Was meint Ihr, bei Schritthöhe von 80cm 20" sind zu groß?
(für normale Touren, nix wildes)
Ich bin 181cm groß und 105kg schwer


----------



## polypoly (17. Mai 2013)

Ich bin 10cm kleiner. Mir wurde 18" Empfohlen. Hab allerdings auch knapp 80 Schrittlänge. Meinst Du 20" passt nicht für Dich? 

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Richtige-Rahmengroesse_id_5306_.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArtVandelay (17. Mai 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Hast Du das 20" vorhin bestellt ?


Ja.
Bin 180cm, SH 84cm - sollte bei gemäßigter Fahrweise passen


----------



## ofi (17. Mai 2013)

Ich hätt bei nem guten Gebot einen 2012er rot-weissen Rahmen in 18" abzugeben da ich mich aus Wut über die H&S- Werkstatt von allem Radon Zeugs trennen will.


----------



## Pugi (18. Mai 2013)

Heute um 7 Uhr waren noch online zwei Team 7 in 18" verfügbar
Leider in weiss


----------



## polypoly (18. Mai 2013)

Pugi, Hammer! Ich bin noch nie so schnell Samstag morgens aus dem Bett hoch. Verschlafen mit dem Iphone gespielt und Deinen Beitrag gelesen und zack hoch. Das 18" ist jetzt bestellt.


----------



## Kawa02 (19. Mai 2013)

Hallo 

werden die Modelle TEAM 5.0 und 6.0 von 2012 und 2013 also gar nicht mehr hergestellt und man muss auf die 2014 Modelle warten???

Oder kann man sie noch direkt bei Radon bestellen?


----------



## filiale (19. Mai 2013)

Team 2012 ? Wir leben in 2013 und die Team Modelle sind zu 98% ausverkauft. Ab und an erscheint nochmals eines auf der Bike-Discount Homepage, da heißt es erster sein, ansonsten bis August/September warten, da kommen die 2014 Modelle raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pugi (21. Mai 2013)

...und ich auch habe mein Team 7 in 18" gefunden
Es ist blau und drei Monate alt


----------



## polypoly (21. Mai 2013)

Das aus den ebay Kleinanzeigen? Hatte auch noch kurz überlegt, aber dann war mir Bonn doch zu weit weg.


----------



## Pugi (21. Mai 2013)

> Das aus den ebay Kleinanzeigen? Hatte auch noch kurz überlegt, aber dann war mir Bonn doch zu weit weg.



 gut geraten 

bei mir waren ca.70 km


----------



## Markdierk (21. Mai 2013)

Kawa02 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> werden die Modelle TEAM 5.0 und 6.0 von 2012 und 2013 also gar nicht mehr hergestellt und man muss auf die 2014 Modelle warten???
> 
> Oder kann man sie noch direkt bei Radon bestellen?



Ich halte es für unwahrscheinlich/nahezu ausgeschlossen, dass nachproduziert wird. Ist glaube ich bei den meisten Herstellern so. Wenn die Kontingente ausverkauft sind, werden entweder Serien vorgezogen oder man muss auf das nächste Jahr warten. Chancen gibts immer noch durch einzelne Stornierungen und so.

Nachdem die Komponenten für bestimme Serien abgenommen werden ist es ncith einfach möglich, mal was nachzuproduzieren.


----------

